# table saw placement in shop - question



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Some time this summer I'll be gaining another 96 sq ft for the shop, so taking down a partition wall that now separates my work space from my wife's gardening stuff. All I had to do was build her a garden shed. 

Anyways, this will give me an opportunity to rearrange the shop quite a bit. My table saw sits pretty much smack in the middle of my current 16×18 space.I'm looking at the operations I do on the saw. I never have the fence on the left of the blade. I don't crosscut long boards. I don't break down 4×8 sheet goods on the table saw. (I have a sliding miter, 14" band saw, and a new Makita circular saw as well).

I'm considering putting the table saw against a wall such that the far right of the fence rail is against (not actually touching) the wall. Can you think of a reason NOT to do this?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not terribly experienced, but off the top of my head, I can't think of any particular reason other than elbow room. I suppose another issue is handing stock. Even if you are not using long stock, it would only have to be longer than the width of your saw for you to be banging the wall with it.

Good luck - more space in the shop is great!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I tend to rip on right side of blade and crosscut from left side. I have a narrow shop (13X24) and have saw positioned with right edge about 1' from the wall. I can just barely crosscut an 8' board into two 4' pieces. Given space limitation with width of shop, this has worked pretty good over the years.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Charlie. Congrats on adding space. I think we all could use it. I have mine up against the wall to the right side of my garage. I find it somewhat limiting in certain instances especially when crosscutting a longer piece with my sled. Granted this does not happen all of the time. But I have been thinking about more and more moving it to a central location to see if that alleviates some of the aggravating things. When I upgrade my saw this summer I am really going to think about it.

Try it. It's your shop, have fun. If you don't like it, try something else


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't think of a good reason right off hand but odds are once you move it a reason will reveal itself. But if need arises you can always pull it out.


----------



## pipstorm (Jan 2, 2012)

I have thought of doing the same thing when (if) I build a new shop. But, now I have my jointer sitting directly to the right of my T.S. and I find it to be really handy there. My advice, download Sketchup ,if you haven't already, and plan out you shop in 3D. That way you can move your "furniture" around with out pulling a back muscle.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, try it for a while….if it's not right you'll find out.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah it's got a mobile base, so if need be I could pull it away from the wall. I was just sitting here thinking about how many times I've had ANYTHING hanging past the right end of the saw and I couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*I think you'll be OK!*

And, to make sure of it put your TS on *wheels* (mobile base), either shop made or purchased that way you can put it where ever you want when you need to. I just did that with my TS and believe me it's a lot *easier to move*.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

That's how I have mine. I also have the front of the saw (where I stand) about 4 feet from a set of double doors to the outside so if I need to rip a long board I can open both doors and "let er rip."


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Right side of the fence against the wall has been how I've kept my tablesaw for as long as I can remember.
It works fine.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have my miter saw, jointer/planer along the right wall and I use the space to the right of my saw for the dust collector. So while the saw would work fine next to the wall, I have other uses for that space.

This question did make me think about re-arrangement and the only thing I have come up with is the right side of the saw is where some folks put router tops on their saws, and of course, if you have to drop power or dust collection duct from over head, the right side is where you do it. Ducts and wires can just as well be run down the wall so even that is not really an issue.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't have a router table extension on my saw. I have a router table that fits under a bench when I'm not using it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have my saw positioned with the outfeed facing a large sliding door. This allows me to rip long boards.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Charlie*
Try using the free workshop planer to layout your shop

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

+1 on the Grizzly shop planner. It's to scale, easy to use, and is a lot easier than re-arranging the furniture manually.


----------

